# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kush nga keta kengetare u pelqen me shume?

## Shpirt Njeriu

Votoni!!

----------


## FierAkja143

hmmm nga ata aty lart as nje sme pelqen por votova per Mister me teper se mbaj mend qe eshte cd i pare shqipetar qe kam pasur (ma kishte dhen nje friend) dhe ok si kan shum te keqe kenget (well as te mira fare si kane...anyway)

----------


## michelle 80

si ke te mundur te harrosh Aurela Gacen?????????????
ajo eshte me e mira per momentin. pas tyre per mendimin tim vijne motrat Libohova. mua gjithashtu me pelqejne dhe Rovena Stefa  e Mariza Ikonomi

----------


## Stentori

Eshte harruar dhe  ELSA LILA, cudi si keni mundur qe kete kengetare me ze bilbili ta leni anesh??

----------


## Reina

Eli Fara

----------


## MtrX

Une votova per Elita 5, 
u..., apo nuk qenkan ne liste?! e varjau te tjereve atehere, dmth jepja voten "te tjere"

----------


## PINK

Ardit Gjebrea ... atij ja dhashe voten time

----------


## malli

Nga keta qe jane ne liste me pelqejn.
Eli  Fara
Ardit  Gjebrea
Sinan  Hoxha seshte i keq jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Viki

Ka kengetare me te mire.. Ku i keni ne liste??  Parashqevi Simaku, Elsa Lila, Anjeza Shahini.. plot..

----------


## kolombi

Eshte vertet per te qeshur,kur shoh Eli Fara me tre vota,dhe gjigandja e pa arritshmja VACE ZELA sapo mori voten e dyte nga une.
Kush e ka degjuar,nuk do ta kishte te veshtire te perulej gjithr respekt,ndaj te pa krahasueshmes.kengetares me te madhe shqiptare te te gjitha kohrave  VACE ZELA.

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

te tjere

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

votova per sonin sepse kendon shum mire dhe me pelqejne shum kenget e saj sidomos ajo kenga djemet me ngacmojne vdes per ket kenge  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Po Irma Libohova ku eshte? Mua ajo me pelqen.
Pastaj jane Ferdinand Deda, Eranda Libohova, 
Parashivi Simaku, Grupi Mister dhe Ritfolk   :buzeqeshje: 
E shume te tjere qe nuk po me kujtohen tani.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Sirena_E_Vogel_ 
> * Ferdinand Deda*


Kur eshte bere Ferdinand Deda kengetar?  :sarkastik:

----------


## Ihti

Mos vajza, flisni me me respekt per te ndjeret...

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Kur eshte bere Ferdinand Deda kengetar? *


Faleminderit Kuqalashe, lash nam edhe une  :i hutuar:  
Po mendoja te shkruaja "Francesk Radi"
Nuk e di nga doli Ferdinand Deda , Sorry  :i hutuar:

----------


## BOY_UK

un votova per ate qe ishte me i miri, kur te dali me i mira per ate kam votuar un.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlondiE_18

kush eshte soni????

----------


## Angeluk

Nga keta qe jane ne liste veten Mister, Greta Berati me pelqen pavaresisht se jane ndare dhe nuk eziston me si grup.
Por qe me pelqen si kengetar jane:
Altin Shira 
Ervini(i grupit mister)
Ervis Bixi
Sami Kallmi (albumi 1)
Wast Side Family
2die4
Aurela Gace
Rovena Stefa
Greta Berati
etj etj qe nuk po me kujtohen tani

----------


## macia_blu

per ke tjeter mund te votoja vecse per te madhen Vace Zela?!
Mbas Vaces  nga keto qe jane ne liste , me pelqen Kastriot Tusha dhe Arditi.
Disa te tjere, po  kerkojne te behen kengetare.
ndersa mostrat e sinan hoxhes sami kallmit , po e vrasin kengen ...!

----------

